# Colon resection take down of colostomy low anterior anastomosis



## Trendale (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello,
I am not sure what is the appropriate code for:

Colon resection, takedown of colostomy with low anterior anastomosis. Is this a reversal of a Hartman type PX?)  I am thinking to use code 44625 or 44626. Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes you are right on it, it is a reversal of a Hartman type procedure.  44626 would be the correct code.

Kimberly CPC


----------



## Trendale (Jun 22, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jul 1, 2009)

You are very Welcome!!


----------

